# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  Visual Basic 2013 Metro guide?

## Kenne76

Where can I find info about Visual Basic 2013 Metro (user´s guide)?

----------


## jedifuk

you might want to take a look at WPF design using Metro, much simple dan easier

----------

